# Sea World Busch & Gardens PLATINUM 11 Park Pass for $180



## Sattva (Dec 7, 2013)

We have loved these passes.

I think you may have to buy them through Sesame Place online to get this deal, but you get all 11 parks. It is not popular in Orlando bc they sell much more expensive passes for just the Orlando parks there...

Plus Preferred parking
Plus Platinum seating at each show (just walk up when the show is about to start for a center up front seating area and yes they check ur passes before you sit down).

Plus discounted food and shopping in the parks.
Plus discounted behind the scenes tours with the animals and Shamu dining.

We have been to Busch Gardens in both FL and Williamsburg, Sea World in Orlando, water parks (Tampa and Orlando).

See the web link here:
http://sesameplace.com/langhorne/Se...- SPL.ALL.Pass.Dec13 (1)&utm_content=DIGITAL#
HTH!  http://tugbbs.com/forums/images/smilies/banana.gif
Carolyn


----------



## natasha5687 (Dec 9, 2013)

These are an excellent value.  We purchased ours out of Seaworld San Antonio and they have paid for themselves.


----------



## Weimaraner (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow Carolyn I had no idea about this pass! I've researched SeaWorld Annual Passes in the past and this is an outstanding deal. I've always wanted to go to Sesame Place and it's just not real convenient to fly to from Michigan. But 11 Parks for this price is a terrific value! Thanks for sharing


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 10, 2013)

Busch Gardens Williamsburg often has great deals in the Spring for the 2 year all park passes. We have purchased them a couple of times for the family. They are for a full 24 months instead of just to the end of the calendar year. I think they are usually around $300. You may have to go there to get them.

We added our grown daughter to a single trip one year and bought the Super Grover pass for her. Much cheaper than any other option, and you could order it online.

Sheila


----------

